# near miss (health and safety)



## raqueledith75

¿cuál es la mejor manera de decir _near miss(es)_ en español en las siguientes frases?

One of these responsibilities is to report any accident or *near miss* to your Supervisor, immediately.  All accidents and *near misses* are investigated to determine the cause.

gracias


----------



## Artrella

Yo diría *fallo/s*


----------



## raqueledith75

suena bien, muchas gracias artella


----------



## Sca

Raquel: Yo usaría 'quasi accidente' si el tono del trabajo admite ese nivel. No se me ocurre algo mejor.


----------



## Chaucer

All accidents and near misses
*Todo accidente y casi accidente*
o
*Cada accidente y casi accidente*


----------



## belén

Hola

En mi opinión "casi accidente" es algo que en español no funciona, ya que creo que no es correcto usar el adverbio "casi" como si fuera un adjetivo de la palabra "accidente"

En español se necesita que "casi" vaya acompañado de un verbo, por ejemplo "casi ha sido un accidente" "casi no tengo dinero", "casi no llegué a tiempo", etc.

Por tanto, "near miss" debería traducirse de otro modo, no se me ocurre una manera de  comprimir esa frase como se hace en inglés, tan dado a sintetizarlo todo, sólo se me ocurre ponerlo como
"un accidente o que casi haya sido un accidente" o "un accidente o a punto de serlo" 

No sé, estoy haciendo un poco de _brainstorming_ porque la verdad es que no se me ocurre ninguna manera mejor,

Un saludo

Be


----------



## Chaucer

belen said:
			
		

> En mi opinión "casi accidente" es algo que en español no funciona, ya que creo que no es correcto usar el adverbio "casi" como si fuera un adjetivo de la palabra "accidente"


Tomaré en consideración lo que has dicho: Pero, así que están mal las siguientes:

Los *casi poetas* se presentan, sin falta, en el café por la noche para matarnos de aburrimiento, sin falta.

El arquero de las Chivas dijo, "Estamos casi muertos, pero los *casi muertos* a veces se levantan."

El número de millonarios aumentó notablemente así como la brecha entre los ricos y los *casi pobres*.


----------



## Artrella

Es que no se usa mucho esto en el lenguaje cotidiano.  Yo coincido con Belén, no decimos un "casi accidente", sí en ciertos contextos se usa la palabra "quasi" pero no me parece que en el contexto original al que se refiere esta pregunta vaya bien "quasi accidente"... En definitiva qué es un "quasi accidente"?  No es demasiado literal esta traducción?  Podríamos poner en una sola palabra el concepto de "quasi accidente"???


----------



## belén

Como curiosidad, en la RAE aparece la acepción "cuasi" pero no "quasi"


----------



## Artrella

Sí, tenés razón Be, es que "quasi" es latín, pero muchas veces lo ves escrito con "q" sobre todo en contextos legales.
Estoy viendo y preguntando por ahí, el tema de "casi" + sustantivo... si _casi_ es un adverbio, lógicamente puede modificar a un verbo o a un adjetivo, pero a un sustantivo???? no creo... por lo cual decir "casi accidente" me parece muuuuuuuuuuuyyyyyy raro!!


----------



## saramar

Hola, en proz.com hablan de cuasiaccidente y de conato de accidente para close call (que al parece es sinónimo de near miss):
http://www.proz.com/?sp=h&id=585138#answ_1492522
Un saludo
Sara


----------



## Artrella

Buenísimo Sara!! Justo lo que necesitábamos!!  Gracias!


----------



## saramar

De nada Art,
para eso estamos no?  
Un saludo desde el otro lado del charco
Sara


----------



## carlosjulian

near miss means incidente


----------



## Calario

Incidente está bien, pero en este contexto creo que es habitual usar "incidencia".


----------



## carlosjulian

bien calario, creo que ambos funcionan. Pero insisto en que es mejor incidente.


----------



## Moritzchen

Who can help me with "near miss"? Es algo que casi pasa, pero no pasa. En este caso el texto pide "near miss reports" como posibles accidentes de trabajo que no sucedieron. So again, how do I translate it? Thanks.


----------



## Jobani

Accidente que casi sucede.

Saludos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

conato de accidentes

from DRAE 


> *1.* m. Inicio de una acción que se frustra antes de llegar a su término.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
near miss reports: informe de conatos de accidente / informe de accidentes evitados


----------



## Txiri

A "near miss" can happen in almost any situation where something was about to happen, and didn´t (fortunately.)

Un accidente que *por poco* no ocurrió ...
Un disparo de arma que *por poco* no dio con ...
*Por poco* se casó con el xxxx ....


----------



## cirrus

I found this today in a report in El País about the accidents on the metro in Valencia.  Causiaccidente - it's in italics but makes sense.

"En muchas ocasiones ha habido incidentes previos, _cuasiaccidentes_ que no han llegado a desembocar en accidentes como el que hemos tenido pero que sí han llegado al nivel de máximo riesgo bajo los mismos rasgos"

Source 

Looking on proz.com I found this discussion about this theme, albeit in a discussion called close calls. 

It gives conato de accidente, cuasiaccidente amongst other options.


----------



## Mafelo505

Hola

En el contexto que da Moritzchen de un informe de accidentes que estuvieron a punto de tener lugar pero fueron evitados, propongo

*informe de accidentes frustrados*
*informe de accidentes evitados*

*conato de accidente *es muy correcto también.

lo de cuasiaccidente puede que técnicamente sea correcto (no lo sé) pero no es muy natural y me recuerda a una vez que fui a comprar unos zapatos y al preguntar si eran de cuero (piel) me contestaron 'casi'...con lo cual resultaron ser de ...casicuero!!  (perdón por divagar)
saludos


----------



## Moritzchen

Gracias Cirrus y Mafelo. Fue con esta pregunta que entré por primera vez a este foro uf! hace ya tanto tiempo... Debo decirles que finalmente usé "cuasi accidente" y que en este hilo conocí a gente tan maravillosa como AlecCowaN y Txiri. Hace mucho que no veo a Jobani por los hilos pero, siendo ahora un adicto total a este foro, lo recuerdo como el primero en responderme.


----------



## cirrus

Know just what you mean about addictive.  I walk around sometimes for months chewing over threads - so many end up dancing around the word without actually coming up with something which sounds convincing. When I actually come across something that rings a bell it is a real delight.

All the best


----------



## Iseo

Entonces, como se traduciria esto?
"Policies relating to near-miss and incident reporting systems"


----------



## Sigurd Hinojosa

*cuasi accidente*


----------



## claracuca

Uf!, difícil, aparte de fallo,   no se si valdría  "situación limite", "situación de riesgo". Pero la latinización "quasi" o españolización "cuasi" creo que se entienden muy bien.


----------



## Sherlockat

BTW: Can "close-call" be a synonym of "near-miss'?


----------



## aztlaniano

aleCcowaN said:


> conato de accidente s


I agree with this, although I think it should be "conato de accidente" in singular and "conato*s* de accidente" in plural, and despite the fact that I can remember hearing only "conato(s) de incendio" or "conato(s) de infarto".
As an alternative, "peligro de accidente".



Sherlockat said:


> BTW: Can "close-call" be a synonym of "near-miss'?


I think they are often or usually synonyms. The distinction I would make is that a "close call" - in the sense of something that almost happened, rather than something that is difficult to judge- always means that something negative was avoided, a "near miss" could well refer to a failure to accomplish something positive, i.e., "a near miss" is broader. I would conjecture that "near miss" is used in Moritzchen's report because it sounds more objective and formal. That aside, "close call" would fit perfectly.

Edit - I just realised the OP is from 4 1/2 years ago. I hope I've dispelled any lingering doubt you may have had, Moritzchen.


----------



## Sherlockat

Thank you for your prompt reply.


----------



## cirrus

I am not certain I share the idea that near miss is just missing out on something positive - sort of struggling valiantly. With planes involved in near misses the outcome of full blown incidents is anything but a delight.


----------



## aztlaniano

cirrus said:


> I am not certain I share the idea that near miss is just missing out on something positive - sort of struggling valiantly. With planes involved in near misses the outcome of full blown incidents is anything but a delight.


No, of course it is not always, or even usually, mssing something positive, but it certainly can be - you didn't quite hit the target or sink the basket or get the ball on the green, but it was a near miss, try again!


----------



## cirrus

A ha! (turns light on) I see what you mean now.


----------



## k-in-sc

Besides always referring to some kind of danger or negative situation, "close call" is also more figurative. Almost getting caught doing something you're not supposed to may be  a "close call," but it's not a "near miss."


----------



## Moritzchen

Somebody knocked?


----------



## cznycstr713

Ok, yo se que hay varios "threads" que ya estan abiertos sobre esta palabra, pero niguno me ha ayudado. Tengo este pragrafo en ingles:


> What is a "nearmiss?" Webster defines it as: "A result that is nearly, but notquite, successful." What does this mean to our industry? It simply meansthat a serious accident almost occurred. Someone trips over a pallet, butdoesn't fall. Two trucks almost collide in a show up. A tool is dropped, but ahead is missed…this time. Maybe we should call them a “near hit” instead of a“near miss”.



y lo traduci a este:



> ¿Qué es un “Cuasi Evento”? El diccionario de Webster lo defina como: “Un resultado que casi paso, pero no fue exitoso”. ¿Qué se significa esto para nuestra industria? Simplemente, significa que un accidente grave que casi ocurrió. Alguien se tropezó sobre un palé, pero no se calló.  Dos camiones casi chocan al llegar a la yarda. Una herramienta se cae, pero  no se cae sobre una cabeza… esta vez. Tal vez, debemos llamarlos un “Cuasi accidente” en vez de un “cuasi evento”.



el problema que tengo es que, yo solo se que "near miss" se traduce a "cuasi accidente" y en este paragrafo como es que puede traducir a "near miss" para que haga sentido con la definicion? Gracias


----------



## Djuerga

En seguridad (safety) el término "nearmiss" lo manejamos como un "casi accidente", tomando en cuenta que el evento que lo produjo pudo generar un daño. Dependiendo del contexto podría tratarse también de un casi acierto: cuando en fútbol, el jugador patea la pelota hacia el arco y ésta choca contra el travesaño.


----------



## kidika

> Alguien se tropezó sobre un palé, pero no se cayó.



En el lugar en el que trabajo no lo traducen, lo llaman directamente "near miss".


----------



## phantom2007

accidente estrechamente evitado


----------



## kidika

I beg your pardon?


----------



## manxo

> ¿Qué es un “Cuasi Evento”? El diccionario de _Webster_  lo defin*e* como: “Un resultado que casi pas*ó*, pero no fue exitoso”. ¿Qué  se significa esto para nuestra industria? Simplemente, significa que un  accidente grave    casi ocurrió. Alguien se tropezó sobre un palé,  pero no se ca*y*ó.  Dos camiones casi chocan al llegar a la yarda. Una  herramienta se cae, pero  no se cae sobre una cabeza… esta vez. Tal vez,  debemos llamarlos un “Cuasi accidente” en vez de un “cuasi evento”.


A mí Cuasi Evento me parece una buena traducción, aunque desconocía ese concepto. Sin embargo, hay algunos fallos. En cuanto a : "al llegar a la yarda" no lo entiendo, yo me inclinaría más por "en una exhibición" o algo similar.


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

¿Y por qué no un 'conato'? Se habla, por ejemplo, de _conato de incendio_. ¿Por qué no un 'conato de accidente' o un 'conato de caída'?

Un par de observaciones: 'lo trad*uje*', no 'lo *traducí'; me parece que la referencia al diccionario es confusa y que se debería aclarar que se refiere al concepto inglés, ya que la definición que se brinda es la traducción del término 'near miss' en un diccionario inglés monolingüe.


----------



## k-in-sc

At any rate, the first definition in Webster's doesn't apply to near-accidents. The second one does: *2* a near escape


----------



## mijoch

I hear all the time "un casi"


----------



## phantom2007

"accidente estrechamente evitado""
			 		 	 I beg your pardon? "

Tal vez "accidente apenas evitado" te suene mejor?


----------



## kidika

¡Genial Swift! Has dado con la mejor traducción posible, en mi opinión


----------



## phantom2007

Nunca oí lo de "conato de caída" o "conato de accidente". Las acepciones de ese término en el DRAE son las de más abajo y me parece que no se ajustan del todo:
*
conato**.*

 (Del lat. _conātus_).
* 1.* m. Inicio de una acción que se frustra antes de llegar a su término.
* 2.* m. Propensión, tendencia, propósito.
* 3.* m. Empeño y esfuerzo en la ejecución de algo.
* 4.* m._ Der._ Acto y delito que se empezó y no llegó a consumarse. _Conato de robo._


----------



## teacheranita

Aunque llego tarde , les comparto. En mi empresa usamos el término "contacto cercano" en los casos donde no ocurrió el accidente pero estuvo cerca de ocurrir.


----------



## Zect

casi-accidente


----------



## Cherry_blossom

De acuerdo con vos Phantom2007!
*Conato de fallo*
Ver acá: http://www.sne.es/es/recursos/diccionario-de-terminos-nucleares?gl=C&start=90


----------



## kidika

phantom2007 said:


> Nunca oí lo de "conato de caída" o "conato de accidente". Las acepciones de ese término en el DRAE son las de más abajo y me parece que no se ajustan del todo:
> *
> conato**.*
> 
> (Del lat. _conātus_).
> * 1.* m. *Inicio de una acción que se frustra antes de llegar a su término.*
> * 2.* m. Propensión, tendencia, propósito.
> * 3.* m. Empeño y esfuerzo en la ejecución de algo.
> * 4.* m._ Der._ *Acto* y delito que *se empezó y no llegó a consumarse*. _Conato de robo._



Pues yo creo que eso se ajusta bastante. Y de todas formas siempre se puede ampliar el sentido de las palabras para adaptarse a una nueva realidad, digo yo.


----------

